# Beaver County, PA



## guitarplayer614 (Apr 29, 2015)

Is anyone having any luck in this area? If so, where are you finding them? I found a few small grays yesterday near some may apples, but nothing major.


----------



## ljmraysfan (Apr 19, 2014)

checking in here for mercer county I was just out yesterday and it seems to dry. The temperatures have made a turn for the better but we still need some rain wasn't much going on in the force floor although may apples fiddle heads And skunk cabbage are doing well no sign of any mushrooms yet.


----------



## macalot (May 8, 2015)

guitar player: Was the area you found them in facing North, another direction or was it in a valley? 
Was out for the first time this year tonight. Looked around places I have found them before but nothing. Seems dry and just a tad early to me. But what do I know. I may have to check another area I haven't been to for some years.
Will try and post if/when I find some.


----------

